# Latest project



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Made a wedding book for some friends of ours. Thanks to John for the file and Dave for helping me tweak it. 17x12x1.25 walnut.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Photo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. They will cherish that.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You learn well Grasshopper.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Very Fine


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice piece of walnut and great finish. I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Mark. The rings make it really stand out.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Great job, Mark!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

very nice Mark.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Mark. 

This is in my bucket list of project to concur. But alas, I don't do CNC and its kinda doubtful that I'll live long enough to develop the carving skills necessary to produce such a fine piece of work.:frown:


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

A future heirloom. Beautiful.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

A piece of art!!! congrats.


----------

